# Hello from MN



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

Just picked up a 1972 homelite S8. Found it on craigslist 15 min from home for $150.00. 







(not my unit but same design)

Wondering where I can get a operators manual. 
Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group skep419. Looks like a nice machine you found there. From little I was able to find, it was made by Simplicity. Lot of folks say good things about that brand.

I did a google of Homelite S8 and found a mention of it over here under Simplicity 28" walk behind snowblowers in their parts look up.
Parts: Toro: Briggs & Stratton: MTD: Murray: Husqvarna: Poulan: Murray: Simplicity: & More.

Looked over on Simplicity's site, and found a parts list for it.
Two-Stage HOMELITE S-8 - Model # 990853
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=heCBEN8cwJZrE3CGk5.bp796Dq

Took the next number above the Homelite from that superxpower site looked for Simplicity model 990805, and came up with this. Maybe it's the same as yours.
http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=heCBEN8cuN3rE3CSl5kbp796Dq


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 I believe is right, you can tell by the chute and the chute control, the way it connects through the auger housing. Is there a steel cable that wraps around the chute and when you crank the control it spins the chute. many older simplicity machine had that. looks like a nice heavy machine.

check it over well before you stuck. especially pull the shear pins and grease the auger so it spins real easy on the auger shaft.


welcome to the forum


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Welcome to the forum*

I'm not familiar with that machine, but welcome to the forum. The way this year is going so far, you may have little need to use it for now which gives you alot of time to rebuild or repair as necessary.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!

Whereabouts in MN??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snowblower*

I got a nickel that says yours and a Simplicity Sno-Away snowblower are at a minimum - kissing cousins. Actually look to be same but different colors. Here's the ad where I found it: Simplicity snow blower


----------



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to the group skep419. Looks like a nice machine you found there. From little I was able to find, it was made by Simplicity. Lot of folks say good things about that brand.
> 
> I did a google of Homelite S8 and found a mention of it over here under Simplicity 28" walk behind snowblowers in their parts look up.
> Parts: Toro: Briggs & Stratton: MTD: Murray: Husqvarna: Poulan: Murray: Simplicity: & More.
> ...


 
Thanks the last link is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

kb0nly said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Whereabouts in MN??


Clarkfield MN


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad that helped. Let us know how your Homelite works for you, if we ever get any snow, that is.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

That sure looks like a hefty machine!


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahh Clarkfield

Not too far away then, i am in Tyler. Good looking heavy built machine, should serve you well!


----------



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

Still have the snowblower. Bought another one to use for parts.


----------



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

So far swapped the entire auger assembly. The old one had tons of play in the pulley/shaft. 
Is there a special way to align it? Where the 4 bolts attach they are slotted.


----------



## grantd (Jan 12, 2017)

skep419 said:


> Clarkfield MN


I'm in the metro area but I've got family out that way. My Grandma's farm is halfway between Minneota and Normania. I'm told I'm related to a good chunk of the population of Ghent.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm in the Twin Cities metro area as well. Welcome to the forum and good luck with the new machine.


----------



## skep419 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well the old girl smokes like a banshee when started. The blower chute either is to tight or to loose. Thinking of finding a gear drive setup off a junked blower and welding something together. Also not a big fan of how the chute control handle works. Hopefully kill two birds with one stone. The drive belt is either to tight or to loose. meaning the wheels either turn all the time grinding gears or don't turn and there you sit. 

Thinking of buying a newer machine (toro 824xl or powershift) or spending more money on the old homelite.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's hard to figure out when to toss in the towel especially when you've done this much to it already.

As for the drive belt isn't the tensioner or cable or rod adjustable so you can either take some slack out of it or give it a bit more so it's working without grinding and without going to the other extreme and spinning the wheels all the time ?

.


----------



## Max716 (Feb 6, 2021)

Good evening everyone. I am new to the forum and have one of these Home Lite Snowblowers and the parts manual. Unfortunately my drive belt came off the pulleys and I don’t have a diagram to show me how the drive belt should be reinstalled. My parts manual doesn’t show a drive belt diagram. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Max









It's always best to start a new thread with your problem or question as the subject and then information like the model number of your machine to help people give you the correct information.


.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Welcome to SBF!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

This thread is pretty beat, I suggest you start a new one with the particulars restated, some pictures and say 'hi' to the crew. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Closing this one, too much old news.


----------

